# How many shutter actuations does Reican Focal take?



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Folks.
I'm fed up with pics that are not as sharp as they possibly could be.
I have decided I need to get Reican Focal Pro (pro for zoom over 400mm) just wondered how many shutter actuations it takes on average per lens to get a value, have read all the FAQs I could find and didn't see this info in amongst them.
Not particularly worried about increased shutter count, just curious, better to have a higher count on a camera I'm happy to use than a lower count on one I am fed up with!

Thanks in advance for replies.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## ahab1372 (Feb 23, 2014)

A few dozen per lens usually. Some users prefer to do the shots manually (not tethered), and then load them into FoCal. Then it is up to you how many you take. Neuro described here in the forum how he does it, and I believe he takes about 80-something shots (more than FoCal would take)


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi ahab.
Thanks for that, I thought Neuro had done a post but didn't find it, my search skills on the forum seem to suck, simple terms get hundreds of results, too many to look through more complex search terms seem to only widen the search rather than narrow it down!
I will try again.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 23, 2014)

Two shots at each even numbered AFMA value between |20| and |12| (inclusive), one setting the focus to infinity before AF, the other starting from the MFD, then three shots at every AFMA value between –10 and +10 (inclusive), one setting the focus to infinity before AF, another starting from the MFD, and the third without adjusting the focus ring before AF. That's the 83 shots. 

I had to use Manual mode before FoCal supported the 1D X, and I've just kept doing it that way. I still tether for the aperture sharpness test, multipoint test, etc.


----------



## ahab1372 (Feb 23, 2014)

There you go. 83 sounds like a lot (and you can get good results with less), but it actually doesn't take all that long. It is faster than doing the Fully Automatic Mode with manual intervention which is the only alternative when using a 1DX or 5D mark iii (I have tried both methods). 
For the shutter actuation count of the camera, it is probably insignificant for most of us


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 23, 2014)

Takes me less than 10 minutes for the 83 shots, and I get very good curve fits.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2014)

Not by my computer right now, but I have the lastest version and if I had to guess, I would say the auto mode takes 20-25. I'm almost certain mine doesn't take 80 shots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: How many shutter actuations does Reican Focal take? Plus more questions now!*

Hi Folks.
Well I bought focal earlier, I'm working my way through the manuals, first issue is I got p€^#~d off with throwing away inkjet printers with blocked nozzles from lack of use, so bought a colour laser, I have seen something saying laser ok inkjet best, I will try with the laser tonight hopefully, but tomorrow I'm hoping to get an inkjet target from somewhere. (I know where just can't say  ). 
I'm planning on taking readings for my Sigma 17-70 at the four points that are adjustable with the dock and adding them to the lens, I know they may not tally, but a hopefully a couple of goes should get me to zero on the AFMA on the body.
Anybody see any flaw with that plan? So far I haven't used the Sigma on the 40D but I guess it could be a problem on there after, will have to look carefully to see if it hurts that combination.
Any pitfalls to diving in before I finish RTFM the main manual, looks like a big manual and I'd like to play with my new toy tonight!
So far I have looked at the software and set it to defocus to infinity between shots, any other tips for setup.
Thanks for the input so far folks I really do appreciate you all taking the time to reply, sorry I seem to have broadened the scope of this question a bit, is that allowed?

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Badger (Feb 23, 2014)

Just ran Focal on Automatic. For a zoom lens, I had 15 shots wide and 15 zoomed in so 30 total.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Thanks Badger, was hoping to know that for myself by now.
Oh well I tried focal tonight, got target up, set up camera on tripod square right height etc. Start test and get the message failed to download image, process timed out. 
Turns out my laptop which I thought might be slow is past it! :'(
Hope her old laptop (better than mine but still not new) will manage to work. Not sure the long USB cable from upstairs will be that practical! :

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2014)

> Turns out my laptop which I thought might be slow is past it! :'(
> Hope her old laptop (better than mine but still not new) will manage to work. Not sure the long USB cable from upstairs will be that practical! :



Graham,
There is a good chance its not your computer. I am running FoCal on an older iMac with a 2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. I think I might have got it in 2007. I also run an extension with my USB cable but not as long as you might be contemplating. My cord is probably a total of 10 feet. Try restarting your computer and perhaps checking the FoCal site.

Good luck!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 24, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I'm fed up with pics that are not as sharp as they possibly could be.
> I have decided I need to get Reican Focal Pro (pro for zoom over 400mm) just wondered how many shutter actuations it takes on average per lens to get a value, have read all the FAQs I could find and didn't see this info in amongst them.
> Not particularly worried about increased shutter count, just curious, better to have a higher count on a camera I'm happy to use than a lower count on one I am fed up with!
> ...



Way too many in my opinion. Never get consistent results with it. I have fallen back to using a spyder lenscal and i can get most lenses calibrated in about 7 to 10 shots. Less if i'm already in the ball park.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2014)

East Wind Photography said:


> Never get consistent results with it. I have fallen back to using a spyder lenscal and i can get most lenses calibrated in about 7 to 10 shots. Less if i'm already in the ball park.



Interesting. Do you have enough light and a stable setup? I keep my light in the 11-12 EV range or higher, and set up on a concrete slab (had vibration issues on the hardwood floor, moved to the basement). I get very consistent results, and they match what I got with the LensAlign, but FoCal takes less time.


----------



## ahab1372 (Feb 24, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Thanks Badger, was hoping to know that for myself by now.
> Oh well I tried focal tonight, got target up, set up camera on tripod square right height etc. Start test and get the message failed to download image, process timed out.
> Turns out my laptop which I thought might be slow is past it! :'(
> ...


I ran into miscellaneous problems like that once. Doing a fully manual test worked fine.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Badger.
No mate when I said old I should have said ancient, celeron 1.3 single core, 1gig ram upgraded from 500Mb, graphics, what graphics! ;D 160 gig hdd upgraded from 40 gig.
It's an IBM, just as Lenovo took them over, Windows XP, tried 7 on it and it ground to a halt!
Trying to use the default RAW import, don't know how or if JPEG would help or just hinder FoCal.
Going to try a machine closer to your spec later, think it should be ok.

Cheers Graham.



Badger said:


> > Turns out my laptop which I thought might be slow is past it! :'(
> > Hope her old laptop (better than mine but still not new) will manage to work. Not sure the long USB cable from upstairs will be that practical! :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Never get consistent results with it. I have fallen back to using a spyder lenscal and i can get most lenses calibrated in about 7 to 10 shots. Less if i'm already in the ball park.
> ...



Hey neuro yes we have discussed this in other forums. I wouldnt say focal takes less time when you consider set up, getting your lighting set up right...have a football field next door, etc....not to mention having to do it all over again when the results are not consistent. I no longer care to waste shutter cycles using the product.


----------

